# New to The Horse Forum and Liking it!



## stonehorsedesigns (Jul 1, 2010)

I am new to The Horse Forum. I’ve been hanging out here and have enjoyed what I’ve seen and I have also learned a lot. It seems like a really nice group of people, but then horse people usually are. 
I have 4 horses and I used to do dressage and show. I have loved horses since I was a kid, had a pony since I was eight. When my husband-to-be asked me what kind of ring I wanted, I immediately thought he was talking about an arena and told him one with some nice footing. (And he thought diamonds were expensive!)
A couple of years ago, I got really sick and for about 3 years, could barely do anything, I felt like I had the flu for months on end. I could hardly move without a lot of pain. My husband (the same one who I misunderstood when he said ring - too bad he didn’t know what he was in for) took care of the laundry, dishes and the horses. 
I am so thankful to him that I didn’t have to give them up. I’m feeling a little better now, I have bad days, but at least I’m having some good days. I have been able to brush them and give them treats and let my son get used to being around them. I’m not strong enough to ride yet but just being able to go out and be with them is just so exciting and fulfilling that I really don’t have words to explain how happy it makes me. Let me tell you. You don’t realize what a real blessing and privilege it is to be able to walk out to the barn and spend time with these wonderful animals. 
My half arab gelding I’ve had since he was 5 months and now he is 18 years. My purebred mare is 22 years old and I’ve had her since she was 6. We are keeping a small old pony who is around 30 yrs old and we have a nice pony for our son. The pony is pictured in the horse album and is 13. My son is 6. I seems to like going to the barn. He hasn’t ridden much. 
While I was sick, I still kept thinking about horses. I started making jewelry. It is something that can be done with little physical effort. I love to make jewelry that incorporates horses in the design. At least I feel like I have somewhat of a connection to horses. I have taken it to horse events and I always sell a lot there. I have a lot more that I need to get listed. People seem really honest here even it isn’t what the person wants to here. I would like any feedback on my jewelry that you would like to give me. 
Thanks so much for reading my story. I also have pictures of my horses at my shop site www.stonehorsedesigns.artfire.com


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like a bad case of Lyme disease. I'm glad you are starting to feel better. Hold on to that guy of yours! 

Where in PA are you? I used to live in Bucks Cty and we have a lot of members from PA here.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome!! I cant wait to hear more from you!


----------



## stonehorsedesigns (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes! I live in south central pennsylvania in Bedford County. 

I live in the woods but the test for lymes was negative. Turns out I have something called sarcoidosis, its kinda rare but strangely enough I've met other horse people with it? 

Thanks again!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome here! I'm glad you are already loving it here. You will definately have plenty fun here plus gain interesting information. It's also a great way to be close to horses in the safety of your home. :wink:

By the way, I love that (necklace?) in your avatar. Is that one of your designs?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey there! Welcome! Its really great here, you learn alot, and make friends


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome,

Glad you are feeling better and I pray you will get well soon

Enjoy the Forum 



.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome! Great story about the wedding ring, I would much prefer a covered arena to some sparkly ring that I probably couldn't wear half the time in fear of losing it while riding, although I hope you end up with both!

Hope your recovery is a speedy one so you can get back to your horses.


----------



## stonehorsedesigns (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the positive comments!

So I'm curious - Is keeping horses in South Africa the same as here in the states? I just never thought of that part of the world as being a big equestrain hot bed. 

I've lived in Alaska and had a horse there and know that hay is hard to get and slipping on ice was a much bigger concern, but it was pretty much the same. Do you have problems with heat or getting supplies?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, to be honest, riding here in South Africa is not so big. You do have quite a few horse people, but horse riding just isn't very recognized here unfortunately. :sad:

Since this is a very dry country, yes, sometimes it is difficult to get good quality forage at a cheap price (that's why the barn I'm at has difficulty keeping weight on the horses).

Otherwise the weather here is nice, and you don't have to worry too much about very rainy weather that will keep you out of riding for days on end and we don't have to worry about snowy winters. :wink:


----------



## stonehorsedesigns (Jul 1, 2010)

I guess no matter where you are at there are trade offs - The main thing is just getting out there and spending time with you precious beasts. Just being around them and breathing them in is something I used to take for granted but now I treasure.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Yup, that is the most important thing...just to enjoy your horse and for them to be happy. :smile:


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

I too am from Pa. Welcome! This place is great and ur jewelry is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

